# Nitro Dropout: Have you ridden it?



## amg (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey all,
New to the site, but I've been lurking here for a while. I'm pretty interested in the Nitro Dropout and I might get one for the upcoming season. I'm after a board for looking for powder stashes in trees but is still good in the air. After some research, I found the dropout which looked like a good fit. I'm wondering if there is anyone here who has ridden one or knows what size I should get (6'2" 170-175lbs 10.5-11 boot). I've had a hard time finding people with on-snow experience with this board. From what little I did find, I heard conflicting opinions on whether to size down (156) or not.
What's your experience been with the board?
Do you find it's softer than nitro claims it is (7/10)?
Can it hold up at speed?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I own a 156 from last season. I'm 5'-8" 170-175 lbs with size 9.5 boot. I got two days on it and I have to say I'm glad I got the 156. This board carves like a dream, has great turn of initiation, lots of pop, and fast base. It rolls from edge to edge with no effort because of it's sidecut and a little bit of taper. I didn't find the board to be stiff at all (yeah I would say around 6 or 7/10). It actually has a lot of torsional give between the feet which makes it easier to steer off your front foot. I did try to buttter and it was fighting me back a little, probably a user error (I'm not great at buttering or do any park). There is a good amount of camber (5-6mm) which makes it very poppy and stable. Another good thing I noticed with this board is the top sheet doesn't let the snow stick to it. I don't know if there is some coating similar to rain x applied to the top sheet from the factory. Hope that helps!


----------



## amg (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks that helped a lot! 


SushiLover said:


> I own a 156 from last season. I'm 5'-8" 170-175 lbs with size 9.5 boot. I got two days on it and I have to say I'm glad I got the 156. This board carves like a dream, has great turn of initiation, lots of pop, and fast base. It rolls from edge to edge with no effort because of it's sidecut and a little bit of taper. I didn't find the board to be stiff at all (yeah I would say around 6 or 7/10). It actually has a lot of torsional give between the feet which makes it easier to steer off your front foot. I did try to buttter and it was fighting me back a little, probably a user error (I'm not great at buttering or do any park). There is a good amount of camber (5-6mm) which makes it very poppy and stable. Another good thing I noticed with this board is the top sheet doesn't let the snow stick to it. I don't know if there is some coating similar to rain x applied to the top sheet from the factory. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

I picked one up (153) just before the lockdown, hoping to try it out this season.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

I'll test it on friday! It should be a fun board.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Ok, I tried dropout. It can carve ok, has a very nice pop, and I have to say it seems like a fun board. My judgment was 
It's hard for me to accurately assess the quality of the carvs or the pleasure of driving because before that, I used to ride the Nitro Pantera almost all day, which I also bought and which I knew would steal my heart. She holds the edge like crazy, super stable, alive ... better than Dropout on this slope and in these conditions in every inch (maybe except for jumps). However, at the Dropout itself, I had no negative feelings about the ride. On the contrary, it was nice and light. Now I'm waiting for powder because it's more of a freeride board than all-day fun on the slope.

Here's some footage. Dropout starts at 1:37


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Rode the dropout finally, not sorry I bought it. At times the backend seemed a bit loose on the flats/cat tracks. I'm an intermediate rider. In all likelihood the issue is on my end.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Dts said:


> Rode the dropout finally, not sorry I bought it. At times the backend seemed a bit loose on the flats/cat tracks. I'm an intermediate rider. In all likelihood the issue is on my end.


Yup, just practice with it. It can hold an edge pretty well. Try experimenting with the weight balance of your body. 
It's easy to lose the line of uneven groomer


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

snow & pow adventures said:


> Yup, just practice with it. It can hold an edge pretty well. Try experimenting with the weight balance of your body.
> It's easy to lose the line of uneven groomer


Thanks for the encouragement, I'll stay with it!


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

More Dropout riding.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

snow & pow adventures said:


> More Dropout riding.


Nice, hope to ride like that one day!


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I rode it for 3 days in a row since Monday at Park City and so far it’s at the top of my boards collection. My only thing is I haven’t rode it in powder yet.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Dts said:


> Nice, hope to ride like that one day!


You will  Just keep riding and progress every time you go ride. Always have a goal and learn sth new, this way you'll get there. I'm barely know how to ride on an edge, not even carve really deep, no real skill yet, I'm just good at edits 

I admit, Dropout is my new fav toy. I only rode Dart once in this season, that says a lot. I just bought it because it was cheap (60% discount) and I found a gem!

Going to Switzerland on Friday, I'll test it finally in powder. Expect some vids in a week or so.


----------



## PistePioneer (Nov 28, 2020)

Hey @Dts, would you mind providing the width under the inserts? This seems like a fun board and I'm wondering if the 153 would be too small for me.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

PistePioneer said:


> Hey @Dts, would you mind providing the width under the inserts? This seems like a fun board and I'm wondering if the 153 would be too small for me.


I'm 5' 6", 145 lbs, US 7.5, Malavitas size small. There is a tad bit of binding/boot overhang. My initial impression is that the board is plenty big for me(153 cm). Measuring from the middle row of the insert pack, the width at the back is 10 5/8". Front 10 3/8". Let me know if anything else could help.








Cheers


----------



## PistePioneer (Nov 28, 2020)

Dts said:


> I'm 5' 6", 145 lbs, US 7.5, Malavitas size small. There is a tad bit of binding/boot overhang. My initial impression is that the board is plenty big for me(153 cm). Measuring from the middle row of the insert pack, the width at the back is 10 5/8". Front 10 3/8". Let me know if anything else could help.
> View attachment 156724
> 
> Cheers
> View attachment 156728


Nice! The width under foot seems adequate for my stats. I typically ride with a 52-53 cm stance so the center inserts seem like a good reference point for me.
I was concerned when I saw the waist width, but it looks like the center-sidecut radius of 4.1m widens the board up quickly. I actually had to double check that Evo didn't make a typo when I read 4.1 in the spec-sheets lol. It's a shame that more manufacturers don't provide width-under-foot yet.

Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

PistePioneer said:


> Nice! The width under foot seems adequate for my stats. I typically ride with a 52-53 cm stance so the center inserts seem like a good reference point for me.
> I was concerned when I saw the waist width, but it looks like the center-sidecut radius of 4.1m widens the board up quickly. I actually had to double check that Evo didn't make a typo when I read 4.1 in the spec-sheets lol. It's a shame that more manufacturers don't provide width-under-foot yet.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time!


4.1! That's the smallest sidecut I've ever seen. My Slush Slasher has a 14m sidecut.


----------



## PistePioneer (Nov 28, 2020)

WigMar said:


> 4.1! That's the smallest sidecut I've ever seen. My Slush Slasher has a 14m sidecut.


Its a tri-radial sidecut, so 4.1 in the middle and it transitions abruptly into 7.0 outside of that. It looks like the 4.1 m sidecut radius ends right around the 1st/2nd set of inserts. I can only imagine how wide the tip and tail would be if it had 4.1 m sidecut all the way through lol.

Capita says that the Mercury has a 1.5 m sidecut in the middle of its board but I don't believe them haha.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

WigMar said:


> 4.1! That's the smallest sidecut I've ever seen. My Slush Slasher has a 14m sidecut.





PistePioneer said:


> Its a tri-radial sidecut, so 4.1 in the middle and it transitions abruptly into 7.0 outside of that. It looks like the 4.1 m sidecut radius ends right around the 1st/2nd set of inserts. I can only imagine how wide the tip and tail would be if it had 4.1 m sidecut all the way through lol.
> 
> Capita says that the Mercury has a 1.5 m sidecut in the middle of its board but I don't believe them haha.


Had to lookup what exactly the sidecut radius was and how its measured. Interesting, dig learning new stuff! 
Cheers


----------



## PistePioneer (Nov 28, 2020)

Dts said:


> Had to lookup what exactly the sidecut radius was and how its measured. Interesting, dig learning new stuff!
> Cheers


I think the idea is that it gives smoother turn initiation among other things. So. bigger radius means a bigger/less agressive turn as opposed to a short/quick one.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

PistePioneer said:


> I think the idea is that it gives smoother turn initiation among other things. So. bigger radius means a bigger/less agressive turn as opposed to a short/quick one.


 looking at cleaning up my edges a bit, I hit a few rocks up at steamboat last month. I've got a toko edge tool. Anyone know what the base and edge angles are when new? I used the magic marker technique and it appears they are at zero and 90. Any special consideration around the power pods on the edge? Thanks


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

PistePioneer said:


> Its a tri-radial sidecut, so 4.1 in the middle and it transitions abruptly into 7.0 outside of that. It looks like the 4.1 m sidecut radius ends right around the 1st/2nd set of inserts. I can only imagine how wide the tip and tail would be if it had 4.1 m sidecut all the way through lol.
> 
> Capita says that the Mercury has a 1.5 m sidecut in the middle of its board but I don't believe them haha.


Mercury has a bump (death grip) in the middle of the sidecut with a small section of a circle with 1,5m radius, that they blend with the other sections of the sidecut with cad software.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

More fun riding Dropout. It's very stable on landings, as a noob in FS I like it!


----------



## PistePioneer (Nov 28, 2020)

snow & pow adventures said:


> More fun riding Dropout. It's very stable on landings, as a noob in FS I like it!


How do you like the 156 for your weight/boot size?


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

PistePioneer said:


> How do you like the 156 for your weight/boot size?


seems perfect, 70kg, 42.5 EUsize


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I have. Got a lap on the 156. Bit small for me at 100kg+ but fun for slow carves. The 159 would have been better.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

unsuspected said:


> I have. Got a lap on the 156. Bit small for me at 100kg+ but fun for slow carves. The 159 would have been better.


156 will work better in trees thou 😊

Some Dropout Treeriding , 7/10, great grip, but less nimble than my swallowtail boards.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

snow & pow adventures said:


> 156 will work better in trees thou 😊
> 
> Some Dropout Treeriding , 7/10, great grip, but less nimble than my swallowtail boards.


Dig the video and sound track!


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Dts said:


> Dig the video and sound track!


Thanks  Awesome track, found it today, old gem


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

snow & pow adventures said:


> Thanks  Awesome track, found it today, old gem


Sounds like it's pulled it from "I'm your boogie man". 




My 153 dropout was also bit less nimble in the tree's


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Dts said:


> Sounds like it's pulled it from "I'm your boogie man".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx, great find! Love it


----------



## OStrov (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi, I’m 185 lbs (84kg) and 5,5ft (175cm) high and I have only 156 dropout in my city to buy. Should I get it, and will I have all the fun that it’s board can give? I ride almost in forest and powder sometimes. Sorry for my English)


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

That’s the right size for tree riding for you.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

OStrov said:


> Hi, I’m 185 lbs (84kg) and 5,5ft (175cm) high and I have only 156 dropout in my city to buy. Should I get it, and will I have all the fun that it’s board can give? I ride almost in forest and powder sometimes. Sorry for my English)


If you ride in powder up to 40-50cm then Dropout will do just fine, not the best thou. Most of swallowtail boards will behave better in trees and deeper powder. It's great up to 20-30cm then it starts to lose it's potential and over 50cm, ride experience in trees may start to annoy you (not quick enough, bouncy, dig easily). 

Believe it or not but much wider KoruaDart handles much better than Dropout in trees, especially at higher speeds. If you can get it - do it


----------

